# voir de nier



## lcollar

Hola:
No sé muy bien cómo traducir voir de nier en esta frase

"ce type de apprentissage c'est voir de nier la liberté de l'apprenant"

Gracias,
L


----------



## Reluck

Icollar,
No sé donde encontre esta frase, pero no me parese correcta en Frances. Y no se que quiere decir este "voir de nier". Podria ser "vouloir nier"?
Puedes comprobar?


----------



## lcollar

No, es voir de nier, la chequée bien. Incluso busqué en google y aparece en muy pocas páginas pero sale.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

No será VOIRE DE NIER = et même de nier ???
E incluso negar...


----------



## lcollar

a mí se me ocurre algo así como 
asegurarse que se niegue
pero no estoy segura, por eso pregunto


----------



## Reluck

No quiero insistir, pero estoy bastante seguro que no es correcto, que no fue escrito por un hablante nativo. Por ejemplo deberia ser "ce type *d'*apprentissage".
Y "voir de nier" (literalmente "ver de negar") no significa nada para mi. A menos que sea una expresion de Quebec, por ejemplo, que no existe en Francia.


----------



## lcollar

A mí tampoco me dice nada, pero la frase forma parte de una conferencia de un profesor de Montpellier, no estoy segura de si es nativo o no, pero lo seguro es que esa es la frase que han puesto en su conferencia, incluso después de ser revisada por editores.


----------



## yserien

Voire es un adverbio : 
VOIRE, adv.
*A. −* _Vx_. [Empl. comme particule d'assertion]     Vraiment, certes, assurément.(CNRTL)


----------



## lcollar

Puede ser un error tipográfico claro....eso no lo había pensado


----------



## Reluck

Me parece que es un error tipografico.
Lo mas probable, pienso, es que sea "c'est vouloir denier la liberte de l'apprenant": "es querer negar la libertad del estudiante", o "es le querer negar al estudiante su libertad"


----------



## yserien

lcollar said:


> A mí tampoco me dice nada, pero la frase forma parte de una conferencia de un profesor de Montpellier, no estoy segura de si es nativo o no, pero lo seguro es que esa es la frase que han puesto en su conferencia, incluso después de ser revisada por editores.


Más arriba dice un nativo que "voir de nier" no quiere decir nada en francés.No te fíes de los editores, se les ha colado *d'apprentissage".*
La posible confusión está que "ver de negar" utiliza dos verbos en infinitivo.
Ya te dicen que es "voire de nier", aquí voire es un adverbio.


----------



## lcollar

Bueno, a mí me pareció por lo que sugirió yserien, entonces sería
"ce type de apprentissage c'est voire de nier la liberté de l'apprenant"
Y la traducción este tipo de aprendizaje incluso niega la libertad al alumno
Me parece que suprimier una e es más sencillo que cambiar dos palabras, por eso lo digo. 
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## Reluck

Icollar - es su traduccion, haz que quieras, pero de veras "c'est voire de nier" no significa nada tampoco.
Y yserien tiene razon, cualquier decente editor habria sido que "de apprentissage" no es correcto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes. bonjour,

Si pone comas sí cobra sentido :
- c'est, voire, de nier...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## catatrad

Concuerdo con que la frase no es correcta, también habría que poner apóstrofe “d’apprentissage”
  C’est peut-être un texte de l’apprenant qui a encore à apprendre, bueno, era broma, pero es un texto curioso, que mezcla faltas gordas, con un término utilizado profesionalmente, por lo tanto, podría ser de alguien que “sufrió” dichos aprendizajes:

  Imagino que querrá decir "voir" en el sentido de "viser à", voir comment”, “tiene como objetivo”, “ver como”, o “querer”, O bien “voire de nier” = “incluso negar” o "c'est, voire, de nier" = "es hasta negar"

  Por lo tanto puede ser: “ese tipo de aprendizaje es incluso negar la libertad…” o  "ese tipo de aprendizaje es hasta negar" o “ese tipo de aprendizaje vuelve a negar la libertad del que estudia” o “ese tipo de aprendizaje pretende negar la libertad del _aprendiente_”.

_Aprendiente_ no sé si existe como neologismo. En francés « l'apprenant », es para no decir alumno, les sonaba demasiado pasivo y lo cambiaron por “el que aprende” = l’apprenant.

  Lo único de lo que estamos seguros es que la persona que habla dice que “ese tipo de aprendizaje niega la libertad del que aprende” espero que el contexto te aclare los matices del misterioso “voir de”.


----------



## yserien

_toute une vie, voire deux. (CNRTL)
_El mismo CNRTL un poco más abajo admite en el caso de "même "el uso facultativo de la coma.


----------



## lcollar

Es cierto que se les fue el apóstrofe y yo lo copié sin ni siquiera chequearlo, pero por lo demás, abogo por el "incluso"
Gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## rolandbascou

Primero traducir la frase al francés ...


----------

